# Tomb King Help



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

So i haven't played for a while and got in 3 games todays.....lost all of them. I think it's becuase i'm not chosing the right things for my guys so i want your help to solve this problem. The main problem is keeping my Hirofant alive so my army doesn't crumble.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Jaws, it's hard to give you advice when we don't know what you're using, other than a Heirophant. And are you using the new list or the old? If you want effective help, then you need to give us some more information.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

If you're using the old list, it isn't a surprise if you get stomped. Old skeletons are 9-ish points. Look at say, Saurus Warriors, who are 2 points more, get a 4+ armor save, +1S and T, WS3, Ld8 with Cold-Blooded and so on. Old TK are overpriced, wait till the new book comes out in a week or so.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

if you want to keep your heirophant alive, put him in a unit of 30 or so, and put in a tomb prince, full command, and another character, so that the heirophant can be in the second rank. but if your using the old rules, i'd just wait a week, so you don't get used to playing one way, then changeing with the new book.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

The new book comes out very soon bro. Once you read through you'll cream.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I have been using the new rules only. I have been useing the store copy for a time and now i have my own i will be using that. 
Also, currently i have 35 Skeletons (Spears, FC), 8 Horsemen (FC), Liche Priest (Coverted), Tomb Prince (Converted)


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's hard for us to give advice, lacking the book myself as yet. Likely here's some of your issues:

1) Need more command figures. The dead in general and the TK in particular need leaders. If you have a Tomb Prince in each of your units, they use his WS instead of their own. This is a strong power.

2) You need bigger units. 35 and 8 is a good start, now get 35 bowmen and 8 more cav. And 3 chariots. And 2 of what replaced bone giants, or 1 giant/1 sphynx. Put your Heirophant in with the Chariots. 

Just some quick thoughts, not having played the new TK at all.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I i had the same problem designing my list, but went with two 3 man chariot units and 1 6 man.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

You're lacking in any high-strength attacks. Ushabti, the new Bone-Giants (Necrotitans, aren't they?), or the new Necrosphinx are all good candidates. Also, more skellies, I'd get that unit up to 50.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I have always loved the Ushabti but with possible Plastics for them comeing out 2nd wave i will hold of for the time. I WILL be getting another Battleforce and making a unit of 40 archers and adding in some other skeletons to my exsisting spearmen. Also the Caskter of Souls loks good to me so far


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Really, just get more models. Up the skellies up to 50, get archers, and perhaps some Tomb-Guard or the new models for high-strength attacks.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I usually run 2 blocks of thirty naked skeleton warriors, to put your princes and priests in, and I've found that the casket is brutal, i wouldn't call it a must have, but definitely a wise investment. I'm torn on ushapti, I think there are better things for what they do. one of The best performing units I have, are Carrion, they have done everything i wanted them to do, every game.

with chariots, I run them in a unit of 5 with a tomb prince, so 2 ranks, and strenghth 5 impact hits, they'll run through any unit 20 or less. although they don't help with steadfast for huge blocks.

these are just a few thoughts, i'm still trying things out, so take it with a grain of salt.

these are just a couple of thoughts, I've only gotten in a few games, but i've got almost every old army book unit, and will have the sphinxes and some stalkers soon, so i'm lucky enough to have everything to experiment.


----------

